
Millennials approaching family life differently than previous generations - hhs
https://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2020/05/27/as-millennials-near-40-theyre-approaching-family-life-differently-than-previous-generations/
======
apotatopot
This kind of thing was killing me while reading this: "three-in-ten
Millennials fell into this category in 2019, compared with 40% of Gen Xers..."

